
Killer robots reconsidered: Could AI weapons cut collateral damage? - gilad
https://thebulletin.org/2020/01/killer-robots-reconsidered-could-ai-weapons-actually-cut-collateral-damage
======
RNeff
How do you tell the difference between civilians and combatants?

